# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Competition unmanned vehicles >  Robotics Rodeo

## Airicist

Article "Robotics Rodeo puts unmanned tech front and center"
The U.S. Army hosts a robotics showcase and challenges the industry to develop more robots to fill combat needs.

by Mark Rutherford 
September 3, 2009

----------


## Airicist

"Army's Robotics Rodeo III"

September 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Rodeo

Uploaded on Sep 15, 2009




> ARMY.MIL - Fort Hood hosted its first Robotics Rodeo, which showcases technology that could improve, protect and save Soldiers on the battlefield. Sgt. Ashleigh Torres reports.

----------


## Airicist

U.S. Army TARDEC Robotics Overview

Uploaded on Jun 28, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Rodeo

Published on Jul 5, 2012




> Having the latest and greatest in technology is becoming more important in the modern battlefield. Reconnaissance and strategy are important and having certain technological advantages could make or break the fight. Melissa Anderson brings us to McKenna MOUT site, where high tech vendors are showing off gadgets that could help our fighting force.

----------


## Airicist

Article "More Robotics Rodeos"
And not their first...

by Scott R. Gourley
May 15, 2013

----------

